# Venison/Bacon/Cheese Burgers



## millerbuilds (May 26, 2017)

Decided that I needed to use up some ground venison that is over a year old.... (I know....)..

After defrosting the venison, I decided to grind up some bacon and blend it in along with some cheese, into the ground venison.

Made into patties and rolled in coarse ground pepper.

They are resting now in the Fridge.  Going to grill on the PBC with some post oak.













IMG_2856.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_2857.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_2859.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_2860.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017






Thanks for lookin

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## crazymoon (May 26, 2017)

Jason, they are looking good !


----------



## millerbuilds (May 26, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Jason, they are looking good !


Thanks!

Just about ready to put them on the grill.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (May 26, 2017)

The burgers are done and all but one gone.

I cooked them until the IT was 150 degrees, rested and served them with homemade potato salad and some grilled shrooms and onions.  I paired mine up with a fresh Pliny the elder (my favorite beer).

The burgers were awesome, the bacon kept them moist and added a great flavor profile.













IMG_2861.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017


















IMG_2863.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 26, 2017






The buns were a bit big....otherwise it was great!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2017)

Looks like a real good burger Jason--the one that's left.  LOL.  I see what you mean about the bun.  I always just use that as an excuse to make the patties bigger too.

I do like deer burgers and grinding and mixing in the bacon is a great idea--that would get the flavor all through the burger.

POINTS for a great idea.

Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (May 26, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks like a real good burger Jason--the one that's left.  LOL.  I see what you mean about the bun.  I always just use that as an excuse to make the patties bigger too.
> 
> I do like deer burgers and grinding and mixing in the bacon is a great idea--that would get the flavor all through the burger.
> 
> ...


The buns from the bakery were just too big.  I made the patties about 1/2 or more each!

This was the first time I had ground bacon, and blended it into ground meat.  Typically I use Pork Shoulder or straight Belly.  It was a little weird to grind, but worked out.

Thanks for the point.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

